# les baer day



## gene (May 6, 2006)

Another range day with les baer p-ll little over 100 rds. no problems shot factory-reloads nice day at the range too windy for the deer hunters to sight in rifles had the range to myself what a thrill.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Once in awhile we all luck out like that. Those LB's are top of the line. Glad to see you are having a good time with it.


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

Thanks Baldy


----------



## Mystro (May 13, 2006)

Hey there Gene
I've had my eye on a Les Baer too. Did you tell us which finish is on the P II?
I've been hearing very good things about Baer's hard chrome process and was wondering if you had any experience.
I'm glad to hear your good reports. Good shooting to you!


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

Mystro: I got the blue p-ll chrome might be out of my budget they look nice and don't have to worry about the blueing fadeing out.
But i have always love good blue pistols. you won't go wrong with a les baer.
have a nice day


----------



## Mystro (May 13, 2006)

Thanks Gene,
Oh my, I have nothing against blued pistols!
Here is one of my favorites.








I've just heard that Baer's blueing can be sort of spotty, but very durable. 
And, since all my guns are blue or SS, I was thinking of getting a Les Baer TRS in hard chrome for *my* next Christmas gift! (heh-heh)
:smt083


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

Well guess time will tell i just have 200 rds. down the barrel, nothing stays new if you really use them, little blueing fads its no problem if you enjoy the gun. holster wear will speed up the blueing lost but i wear a colt commander in s. steal never cary the baer so the blueing should last longer.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

I have my p2 with 1.5 inch package on order. 5-6 weeks out. My buddy has one thats 20 yrs old. bluing is fading and has 10's of thousands of rounds through it. Still shoots one hole groups in my not so skilled hands.


----------



## bac1023 (Oct 26, 2007)

I love my Baers. Here's a pic of my stainless Concept V and Hard Chrome SRP. The SRP has the 1.5" 50 yard gaurentee.

Les can't gaurentee 1.5" accuracy with a stainless gun, so its either a blued, bear coat, or hard chrome finish on those pistols.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice Guns! I wish mine would come in:smt022


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

*les baer*

My monies get right may have my baer chrome, seems like around 2-300.00 big ones for the job.


----------



## dovehunter (Dec 18, 2007)

"The SRP has the 1.5" 50 yard guarantee."??? I would like to see that happen, (averaging 1.5" at 50 yards).


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

dovehunter said:


> "The SRP has the 1.5" 50 yard guarantee."??? I would like to see that happen, (averaging 1.5" at 50 yards).


What do you mean? Les Baer & RRA as well as many bullseye gunsmiths out there are very well know for building competition 1911's that are guaranteed to shoot 1.5" or better groups at 50 yards (from a ransom rest). Of course that sort of gun will run you in the neighborhood of $1800-$2400 for a brand new one.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

My P2 1.5" came in under 2100. Month and a half yet to wait. Argh!


----------



## bac1023 (Oct 26, 2007)

dovehunter said:


> "The SRP has the 1.5" 50 yard guarantee."??? I would like to see that happen, (averaging 1.5" at 50 yards).


The gun was tested at 1.5" at 50 yards by Les Baer.

See the piece of cardboard? That was shot at 50 yards at the factory from a Ransom rest and signed by Les Baer.










Actually, I have two 1911s guarenteed to shoot 1.5" at 50.

My Les Baer SRP and Rock River Arms Limited Match.










The SRP retails for $2885 with the hard chrome finish and 1.5" package. The Limited Match retails for $2385 with the Black T finish and comes standard with the accuracy package. While I love Les Baers, I feel the Rock River is a better value.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

My Les Baer Premier 2 with the 1.5 inch was $2085. IIRC the rock river guys used to work for Les. I'm sure RR makes good stuff, but Les is my choice.


----------



## bac1023 (Oct 26, 2007)

oak1971 said:


> My Les Baer Premier 2 with the 1.5 inch was $2085. IIRC the rock river guys used to work for Les. I'm sure RR makes good stuff, but Les is my choice.


Yes, RR guys used to work for Les.

You have to try an RRA. I think you would be surprised. The RRA Limited Match is one of their flagship 1911s and one of the best I own at any price.

They are just as tight as Baers, with a better fit and finish. You also get more features for the money with RRA.

The RRA was $500 less than my SRP, but I feel its a slightly better 1911 overall.

RRA has the tightness of a Baer, with a fit and finish close to an Ed Brown or Wilson.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

I shall take that under advisement. They do look nice. Speaking of RRA I need to order up one of thier match triggers for my AR.


----------

